# Le Grand Traverse Chapter Gun Dog Fun Trial-May 6th 2012



## N M Mechanical

Daveldman said:


> Here is a little preview for you. I keep my distance, so it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> My thinking rock


----------



## Duece22

19 dogs already entered. 15 spots remaining. Sign up soon to ensure your spot in the most Coveted Fun Trial around!


----------



## Duece22

25 dogs entered and filling up fast. Get your entries in soon to save your spot 


RH


----------



## griffonguy

Would like to see more info on this matter. would like to run my puppy and two older dogs if there is a spot for a a birddog guy left. thanks


----------



## Steelheadfred

Griffin Guy, print out the entry form on page one from the pm link and mail it in. two dogs per gunner limit.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BIGSP

griffonguy said:


> Would like to see more info on this matter. would like to run my puppy and two older dogs if there is a spot for a a birddog guy left. thanks


These are all bird dog guys and this is the best event in the state (hard for me to admit it but, it's true). Great birds, great guys and gals great grounds and they have been doing it the longest and have it down pat. Come on out and enjoy a great day and meet some even better people.


----------



## 2yellowdogs

Is the event stii open or filled? Considering bring 2 yellow dogs, but not convinced yet.


----------



## Duece22

2yellowdogs said:


> Is the event stii open or filled? Considering bring 2 yellow dogs, but not convinced yet.


29 dogs entered. 5 spots reaming. 


RH


----------



## Duece22

UPDATE- 1 Spot remaining!


----------



## N M Mechanical

What no press coverage?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

N M Mechanical said:


> What no press coverage?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We can take care of that...


----------



## Duece22

We are now full with 1 person on the waiting list! 


RH


----------



## N M Mechanical

Fritz get his name right "Kenny" and he will be there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

Ric-
I sent you an email. I'm good to be there.


----------



## jimmyjette14

sounds a bit uppitty to me! good thing it is all ready full so us poor working folk wont spoil your event . :lol::lol::lol:. If some one drops on the Flusher side call me I could drive up and support the effort. to keep you honest any way. :tdo12:


----------



## Duece22

N M Mechanical said:


> Fritz get his name right "Kenny" and he will be there
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The duck commander is not invited. 


RH


----------



## Steelheadfred

Nick, 

are you and BIGSP sharing a room or do you both need your own rooms?


----------



## BIGSP

Steelheadfred said:


> Nick,
> 
> are you and BIGSP sharing a room or do you both need your own rooms?


There will no room sharing!


----------



## Steelheadfred

BIGSP said:


> There will no room sharing!



You bringing Jen?

I will make Nick his own reservation.

Fritz


----------



## Steelheadfred

Daveldman said:


> Ric-
> I sent you an email. I'm good to be there.



Dave let me know if you need a room


----------



## Duece22

Steelheadfred said:


> Dave let me know if you need a room


Dave you are all set for a room. We appreciate you coming up! 


RH


----------



## N M Mechanical

You can go back to having Kenny's name misspelled for a tag line
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FindTheBird

Are the pointing dog entries maxed-out?


----------



## Duece22

Mike, yes we are completely full at this time. Let me know if you want to be added to the wait list. Thank you. 


RH


----------



## Daveldman

Here is an important question. Where can I find a good trout stream with public access, close to TC? I'm thinking of heading up early on Saturday


----------



## N M Mechanical

I have plenty of GPS markers from Fitz's truck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred

Daveldman said:


> Here is an important question. Where can I find a good trout stream with public access, close to TC? I'm thinking of heading up early on Saturday



Dave,

The Boardman just south of my hotel is a good place to start, nice water, easy access off Keystone Rd. 

Fritz


----------



## Daveldman

Steelheadfred said:


> Dave,
> 
> The Boardman just south of my hotel is a good place to start, nice water, easy access off Keystone Rd.
> 
> Fritz


Thanks. Are you guys seeing hatches on that side of the state, yet?


----------



## N M Mechanical

So is Epic in the event or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred

Daveldman said:


> Thanks. Are you guys seeing hatches on that side of the state, yet?



Dave,

I'm not much for runt trout, so your on your own.


----------



## Daveldman

Steelheadfred said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm not much for runt trout, so your on your own.


I guess 'Rainbowheadfred' wouldn't have the same ring to it. Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Daveldman said:


> I guess 'Rainbowheadfred' wouldn't have the same ring to it. Thanks for the info anyway.


It has a much better ring
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred

N M Mechanical said:


> It has a much better ring
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not the one sharing a bed with a guy that goes by the handle "bi"gsp saturday night, you R.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jimmyjette14

Steelheadfred said:


> I'm not the one sharing a bed with a guy that goes by the handle "bi"gsp saturday night, you R.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 

OH NO!:yikes:
cut and blood draw


----------



## Daveldman

N M Mechanical said:


> So is Epic in the event or not?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With the way these threads progress, I think Epic is at every one of the trials.


----------



## N M Mechanical

That is good we need more dogs like Epic to run
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

I can't remember, did Epic run the last brace of Lakeshore? If not, he should have.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Yes best pointing dog of the day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred

N M Mechanical said:


> Yes best pointing dog of the day
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



That's how Epic Rolls.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Yeah but he was the ugliest one of the day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman

Ok, here they are. I will apologize in advance. The cloudy day did not give me the crisp images I would have liked to have gotten. There are still some good ones though. Below is the link to the slideshow. 

http://newsite.sportdogphoto.com/albums-and-ordering/rgs-events/legrand-fun-trial-2012/

I will post some of my favorites on my Facebook page later. Stop by and give it a "like".

https://www.facebook.com/SportDogPhotography


----------



## N M Mechanical

Great pictures Dave!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

